# Pony Life - Yay or Neigh?



## Zehlua (Oct 14, 2020)

I personally prefer the FiM series, but I will admit that Potion Nova is pretty cute!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2020)

What does the horse say?


----------



## Mambi (Oct 14, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> I personally prefer the FiM series, but I will admit that Potion Nova is pretty cute!



Potion Nova? <_jots notes intrigued_> Do go on...how's it like MLP?


----------



## WolfLight (Nov 1, 2020)

potion nova? never heard of it but i do like the mlp series :3 just not much of a brony or anything i just like the show like any other tv show :3


----------



## MapleKitty (Nov 6, 2020)

WolfLight said:


> potion nova? never heard of it but i do like the mlp series :3 just not much of a brony or anything i just like the show like any other tv show :3


Potion Nova is a new pony they added, she's in Pony Life


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 19, 2020)

Neigh, neigh, 1000X neigh!!!  I too would prefer the FiM version, or one of the earlier gens.  Pony Life looks like it was made by the same animators who ruined Teen Titans, Ben 10, and Thundercats.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 19, 2020)

Damn neighsayers...


----------

